# Bullet train may connect Mysore-Bangalore in 30 mins



## vickybat (May 27, 2012)

Finally we are going to see bullet trains in our country. This December, this train might see the light of the day.

Finally some decent public transport. 

*Source*


----------



## papul1993 (May 27, 2012)

I can smell a scam in here somewhere.


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

2010-CWG/2G Scam
2011-2G/Adarsh Scam
2012-Bullet train?Congress/Petrol scam


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2012)

rofl at the comments

jaya he india


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 27, 2012)

erm..this isn't the first proposal of a bullet train..i know quite some time back..there was a proposal to have bullet train from mumbai nashik or mumbai gujarat & it has headed nowhere...u will be lucky to see it in your life time...


----------



## batman (May 27, 2012)

Good if it comes..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 27, 2012)

some $hit is going to happen now, for sure.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 27, 2012)

Railways should first try to improve the current infrastructure and services ....Bullet train you will be paying atleast 10 times more fare than the existing one and at currently it will be a waste of tax payer's money .....


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

Yeah let them improve the trains hygiene.You can find cockroaches even in A/C and first class.Indian trains are so dirty.
I remember reading somewhere.Once some passengers stopped the train as there were mice and roaches.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2012)

First of all we need *dedicated high speed Railway Track corridors*(other trains should run at the very minimum times,may be not at all).Is that infrastructure ready?
Keeping aside cost(what *ssdivisiongermany1933* said,as the true fact),the railway lines should be nearly straight (minimal bend,even to a certain limit of degree).
I mean the ENGINEERING aspects of the Rail Tracks for bullet Trains is the most important one,which not only needs years of planning,but a total implementation of near error-free,zero tolerance project.
Bullet Trains are *not deemed/functional* to run on existing Railway Tracks in India.


----------



## Anish (May 27, 2012)

We will see bullet trains in our country if we are fortunate enough.

But for quick laying of bullet trains and faster development, Indian Government must seek help from rajnikanth


----------



## icebags (May 27, 2012)

bullet train is pretty expensive, i wonder who will ride them ? and what will happen if line is sabotaged by those terrorists ?



kg11sgbg said:


> First of all we need *dedicated high speed Railway Track corridors*(other trains should run at the very minimum times,may be not at all).Is that infrastructure ready?
> Keeping aside cost(what *ssdivisiongermany1933* said,as the true fact),the railway lines should be nearly straight (minimal bend,even to a certain limit of degree).
> I mean the ENGINEERING aspects of the Rail Tracks for bullet Trains is the most important one,which not only needs years of planning,but a total implementation of near error-free,zero tolerance project.
> Bullet Trains are *not deemed/functional* to run on existing Railway Tracks in India.



+1 for land acquisition problems. 



serpent16 said:


> Yeah let them improve the trains hygiene.You can find cockroaches even in A/C and first class.Indian trains are so dirty.
> I remember reading somewhere.Once some passengers stopped the train as there were mice and roaches.


bullet trains are normally maintained at airline standards, in luggage checking, catering etc all. hopefully in our bullet badam, muri walas will not be allowed too.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 27, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> First of all we need *dedicated high speed Railway Track corridors*(other trains should run at the very minimum times,may be not at all).Is that infrastructure ready?
> Keeping aside cost(what *ssdivisiongermany1933* said,as the true fact),the railway lines should be nearly straight (minimal bend,even to a certain limit of degree).
> I mean the ENGINEERING aspects of the Rail Tracks for bullet Trains is the most important one,which not only needs years of planning,but a total implementation of near error-free,zero tolerance project.
> Bullet Trains are *not deemed/functional* to run on existing Railway Tracks in India.



Well ! 

1. Bullet Trains won't run on existing Tracks, since they are not made to take the payload of a bullet train.

2. Separate corridor [tracks] will  be installed with the help of Japanese Engineers. And yes the tracks ought to be straight but bend is required at certain degrees to balance the train and to check certain traction and wheel conditions on running trains. 

3. Cost will be less compared to Flight.

And to answer the existing infrastructure of the Indian Railways, in MO, it is at par with some countries. Given the length and breath of this country, railways has some very good locomotives, produced locally in India [ technologies adopted from American and German locomotive manufacturers ]. Powerful locos are present, which is not utilized fully. Only Rajdhani Trains use locos of the highest horse power at present due to increase in the number of Coaches and the payload.

Yes, I do agree on the maintenance aspect of Coaches/ Carriages, which at times are not clean. 

4. We need this bullet trains for India and hope such things happen soon.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2012)

^*I HOPE and wish a fulfillment for my Life long DREAM*.
May be I won't be able to board a bullet Train in India. But very keen to spot one running within my lifetime.
Have experience in journey by boarding in Rajdhani Exp. & Duronto Exp.
You correctly said, nowadays Electric locos of WAP-4/5/7 class built by CLW(Chittaranjan Locomotive Works) are fairly standard Powerful locos.
And by the modernisation projects on and in CLW itself,it's not impossible to build Bullet train class Electric locos.
Even *Perambu*r(Integral Coach Factory) & *Kapurthala* are modernised to manufacture and produce high speed railway coaches.Bullet Train coaches can be well built in India by Public-Private partnership of Industries.

THE MAIN THING IS THE DEDICATED HIGH SPEED RAILWAY TRACK CORRIDOR.


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

> Bullet train may connect Mysore-Bangalore in 30 mins



Interesting.


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

Bullet trains in india is kinda not possible.Why?
1)Its Yindia.
2)The people here dont have any sense.They cross railway track etc.Now if a bullet train is there.They be hit into the air
3)Derailment everyday  ?
4)They wont have great safety standards
A bit OT:
Dubai Metro is fully automatic.While bangalore metro that opened recently is still Man driven.


----------



## icebags (May 27, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^*I HOPE and wish a fulfillment for my Life long DREAM*.
> May be I won't be able to board a bullet Train in India. But very keen to spot one running within my lifetime.
> Have experience in journey by boarding in Rajdhani Exp. & Duronto Exp.
> You correctly said, nowadays Electric locos of WAP-4/5/7 class built by CLW(Chittaranjan Locomotive Works) are fairly standard Powerful locos.
> ...


dont really think govt plants can make bullet trains, its entirely different technology, and there is no moving wheels. most countries out there have it from private companies. perambur is modernised, but they are yet to g a long way. the ac rakes they sent for our kolkata metros are a bit buggy, they kinda collapse every other day.


----------



## KDroid (May 27, 2012)

Sigh... This forum is full of Cynics.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 27, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^*I HOPE and wish a fulfillment for my Life long DREAM*.
> May be I won't be able to board a bullet Train in India. But very keen to spot one running within my lifetime.
> Have experience in journey by boarding in Rajdhani Exp. & Duronto Exp.
> You correctly said, nowadays Electric locos of *WAP-4/5/7* class built by CLW(Chittaranjan Locomotive Works) are fairly standard Powerful locos.
> ...



Well the plan is to have the entire Track Corridor  *Elevated*

And WAP-9 is already in service, which is the most powerful loco in the Indian Railways.



serpent16 said:


> Bullet trains in india is kinda not possible.Why?
> 1)Its Yindia.
> 2)*The people here dont have any sense.They cross railway track etc.Now if a bullet train is there.They be hit into the air*
> 3)*Derailment everyday*  ?
> ...



Q 2 & 3 :  Track will be Elevated, so no Level Crossing and cow / people trespassing.

Q4 : Technologies from Japan to be adopted, hence safety standards can be expected to be of the highest.


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

Yup.Yindian Railways should give the project to the Japanese.They should not interfere,Not even 1%.If that happens. We can expect some cheap quality bogies.I mean.You can see the screws etc.
2)Platforms should be completely modern.With A huge glass covering the edge of the platform.And automatic doors in the platform to enter the train.That way it is safer.And People wont be able to cross tracks at all


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2012)

@Tech&ME, If that is projected and done,well very much likely we may be/are going to see the Bullet Trains running.



> And *WAP-9* is already in service, which is the most powerful loco in the Indian Railways.



Do you have any information about this particular loco in Indian Railways website or in IRFCA(once a member...)?
Please post any link or photo.
AFAIK, *WAG-9* is the most powerful Electric Loco in India,used to haul GOODS Train only.Speed and its limits are well restricted according to rules of Indian Railways,Govt. of India.


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2012)

didnt read the comments.. but if its true then id be  happy to work in Mysore


----------



## tkin (May 27, 2012)

Instead wasting money on this cr@p, govt should spend money to upgrade the safety and security in the railways, is traveling a bit faster to bangalore worth the lives of all the people dying every year in train accidents?


----------



## Tech&ME (May 27, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> @Tech&ME, If that is projected and done,well very much likely we may be/are going to see the Bullet Trains running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link is this for WAG-9

Link is WAP-7

I am also a member at IRFCA... 

I am very keenly interested to see such a project in India happening. I have been following Trains in particular of various countries.

I Quote from wiki :


> In India, trains in the future with speed of 250-350 km/h, *are envisaged to run on elevated corridors*, to prevent trespassing by animals and people.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 28, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Link is this for WAG-9
> 
> Link is WAP-7
> 
> ...



Lot of IRFCA fan gathering here ......


----------



## SahilAr (May 28, 2012)

Well,when Railways Discussion started here,i was d one who would really start this thread and i was the first one to post it..but @vickeybat,u snatched my adhikaar   koi ni...
I am really very interested in railway talks and all..i am a huge fan of Railways 
Well,first of all...India is a country and will remain the same for d next many decades..
(Indian Railways)They don't even know what the train should be named and what should be the speed limit for it..They name the Local Trains as EMU and MEMU,an EMU can achieve upto 110km/h.But in India,they hardly run it at 45-50 km/h!And about the Express Trains,they are expected to run at minimum 200-220km/h and in India,the speed is limited to 70-80km/h(average).And about Intercity Express,first of all..they don't even know what an Intercity Express is!And Intercity Express are high speed rails..i have read that Intercity Express has above 300km/h speed and Indian Railways run them at 60-65 km/hr.Those Durronto,Shatabdis,Garib rath(which is really very very garib),Rajdhani's....are believed as Fastest Rails According to India,because they run at 140km/h at maximum speed and in Foreign Countries,the Local Passengers can go beyond  140km/h at maximum..shame on you Indian Railways!!
India ke railway tracks jitne km faile hue heun utne per km mein 10* jyada problems bhi faili hui hein


----------



## d3p (May 28, 2012)

I really don't understand "Why the heck, does govt want bullet train between Bangalore & mysore ????"

Mysore can be reachable from bangalore in a 4 wheeler in just 1-1/2 Hrs. Approx - 140KMs.

Except few IT companies, Mysore is just another stab.

They should put it either *Bangalore - Chennai* or *Bangalore - Pune*.

Cheap a$$ project...........


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 28, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Lot of IRFCA fan gathering here ......



Nothing to mind Friend,we are within the topic.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 28, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Nothing to mind Friend,we are within the topic.



No , Iam quite a big railfan ...spend a lot of time with trains few years back 

coming back to topic 


Connect big cities ... like delhi-amritsar , delhi lucknow , delhi jaipur ,same for other parts of country tooo


----------



## Tech&ME (May 28, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Well,when Railways Discussion started here,i was d one who would really start this thread and i was the first one to post it..but @vickeybat,u snatched my adhikaar   koi ni...
> I am really very interested in railway talks and all..i am a huge fan of Railways
> Well,first of all...India is a country and will remain the same for d next many decades..
> (Indian Railways)They don't even know what the train should be named and what should be the speed limit for it..They name the Local Trains as EMU and MEMU,an EMU can achieve upto 110km/h.But in India,they hardly run it at 45-50 km/h!And about the Express Trains,they are expected to run at minimum 200-220km/h and in India,the speed is limited to 70-80km/h(average).And about Intercity Express,first of all..they don't even know what an Intercity Express is!And Intercity Express are high speed rails..i have read that Intercity Express has above 300km/h speed and Indian Railways run them at 60-65 km/hr.Those Durronto,Shatabdis,Garib rath(which is really very very garib),Rajdhani's....are believed as Fastest Rails According to India,because they run at 140km/h at maximum speed and in Foreign Countries,the Local Passengers can go beyond  140km/h at maximum..shame on you Indian Railways!!
> India ke railway tracks jitne km faile hue heun utne per km mein 10* jyada problems bhi faili hui hein



You forgot something in between ....... 

The EMUs kills many people on the track including animals. 
 -- That's one reason they run it slow.
 -- This trains run on DC current instead of AC. Which by present standards should have been upgraded to AC racks.






ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> No , Iam quite a big railfan ...spend a lot of time with trains few years back
> 
> coming back to topic
> 
> ...



Nice Idea !!


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 28, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> You forgot something in between .......
> 
> The EMUs kills many people on the track including animals.
> -- That's one reason they run it slow.
> -- *This trains run on DC current instead of AC.* Which by present standards should have been upgraded to AC racks.



@Tech&Me,Friend a little modification and clarification is needed. It's *true* only Mumbai based EMU's runs on *1500V DC* line till its suburbs.The DC line is extended till *Igatpuri* on one end and to *Valsad* towards the other end.
The rest of the country(I mean the full electric traction overhead catenary/wires) are energised to *25KV AC* 
EMU's running around the suburbs of *Kolkata;New Delhi/Delhi;Chennai* all run on *25KV AC*
Your first reason is a GENUINE reason also.

As you mentioned before,if elevated(DEDICATED) tracks are built and connected all along between Mysore-Bangalore,then that would be the most feasible/practical run for a Bullet train in India.
There were also proposals for connecting Mumbai-Ahmedabad(along a separate dedicated Railway track for running *Bullet Train*) during Lalu-ji's(Sri Lalu Prasad Yadav) regime as Railway Minister.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 28, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> @Tech&Me,Friend a little modification and clarification is needed. It's *true* only Mumbai based EMU's runs on *1500V DC* line till its suburbs.The DC line is extended till *Igatpuri* on one end and to *Valsad* towards the other end.
> The rest of the country(I mean the full electric traction overhead catenary/wires) are energised to *25KV AC*
> EMU's running around the suburbs of *Kolkata;New Delhi/Delhi;Chennai* all run on *25KV AC*
> Your first reason is a GENUINE reason also.
> ...



you are correct.

Laluji had visited Tokyo during his regime to take a test run on the bullet train, he was even allowed to seat in the cockpit  

91% of bullet trains in the world are on *elevated* corridor. India cannot invent a new way to do it IMO.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

As AWESOME this project sounds... I was not happy to read this,
"The project would cost approximately *Rs. 150 crore* per kilometer "



Spoiler



*per** kilometer!* 



Such kind of money rather be spent to open more government hospitals with reasonable hygiene.. so that people are left even "alive" to board the "normal" trains.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 28, 2012)

bad idea...unless its a levitation/maglev train...why are they proposing such old technologies


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

Vyom said:


> As AWESOME this project sounds... I was not happy to read this,
> "The project would cost approximately *Rs. 150 crore* per kilometer "
> 
> 
> ...



Actually this gives them another opportunity for scams.


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

Another huge opportunity of scam.


----------



## Revolution (May 29, 2012)

Dream ?
Lol!.....


----------



## techno (Jun 1, 2012)

vickybat said:


> finally we are going to see bullet trains in our country. This december, this train might see the light of the day.
> 
> Finally some decent public transport.
> 
> *source*



in india i think it will be a miracle bcz the existing railway service is the worst railway service in the world and this type of train needs high quality infrastructure to run and in india it will never come by 2050 so its totally scam and crap....


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 2, 2012)

techno said:


> in india i think it will be a miracle bcz the *existing railway service is the worst railway service in the world* and this type of train needs high quality infrastructure to run and in india it will never come by 2050 so its totally scam and crap....



Lol

You should first take a World Tour. Indian Railways ranks *2nd* in the World.

It is one of the largest Rail Network [ largest by length and position at 4th in the world ]

However, I agree on the cleanliness aspect of the Indian Railways, which is not worst, but ya not in a very good shape.


Imagine, you running a company of 100 employees, of which 50 % are illiterates, how will you be managing it ?

Indian Railways employees, 3 Lakhs of people, 40 % of which falls under the illiterate class.

Again 45 % of the commuters/passengers are illiterate as well !!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 2, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Imagine, you running a company of 100 employees, of which 50 % are illiterates, how will you be managing it ?
> 
> Indian Railways employees, 3 Lakhs of people, 40 % of which falls under the illiterate class.
> 
> Again 45 % of the commuters/passengers are illiterate as well !!



+1 to Tech&ME

Absolutely correct,because Indian Railways one of the largest PSU(Govt. body) sector,is run by many illiterate people,particularly at the lowest hierarchy of the
organization.
Moreover,due to populistic political decisions,there is a severe SHORTAGE of Funds.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 2, 2012)

techno said:


> in india i think it will be a miracle bcz the existing railway service is the worst railway service in the world and this type of train needs high quality infrastructure to run and in india it will never come by 2050 so its totally scam and crap....



Worst? You are wrong mate. We ofter forget about most of the countries where no economic improvement is being done.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hurray!! Bullet Train Is Coming In India...!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2012)

ankit.kumar010203 said:


> Hurray!! Bullet Train Is Coming In India...!!!!



  . .


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2012)

Bail Gari(buffalo cart) coming to India ?.....


----------

